# Old Tv Shows Coming To Dvd



## SPECIES11703 (Oct 10, 2004)

Anybody remenber these? Click on the link.

http://www.thedigitalbits.com/mytwocentsa101.html#baa


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I'm waiting for the re-release of _Buffalo Bob and the Howdy Doody Show_.


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

Now if they could just release Emergency!


----------



## dalucca (Feb 5, 2005)

Kids and I are waiting for Batman. Wap! Bam! Zap!


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

I'm waiting for the re-release of Buffalo Bob and the Howdy Doody Show.


what the hell was that show ? lol


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Ah, the kids of today. Obviously not being educated in the classics. :lol:
http://images.google.com/imgres?img...es?q=howdy+doody&hl=en&lr=&oi=imagesr&start=2


----------



## John Walsh III (Apr 27, 2002)

I'm waiting for BJ and the Bear and The Fall Guy!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

pez2002 said:


> _"I'm waiting for the re-release of Buffalo Bob and the Howdy Doody Show."_
> 
> what the hell was that show ? lol


It was just like the Howard Stern show, except it was B&W and you could watch it with your mother and your little sister and your priest and still take communion on Sunday and not have to worry about your head spinning around and hurling chunks. :barf:

You would have enjoyed it, I'm sure.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

It would be great if Adam 12 and Dragnet would come out on DVD. Besides The Twilight Zone those are about the only classic TV shows that interest me.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

I'm waiting for them to bring back the old Saturday afternoon serials (not to be confused with Sunday morning cereals). Who out there (besides Nick) remembers "The Clutching Hand."


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

ugh...if oit''s a popular show, they charge an arm and a leg, but if it's not, you can get a season for under 30 bucks...me, i've been groovin' on old episodes of 21 jump street


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

There was an old cartoon miniseries on the WB from the 90s called Invasion America (I think). It was part of the renaissance that hit cartoons in the mid 90's when the new Animated Batman series had decent stories, while the animation grew by leaps and bounds as new computer systems caused huge increases in animation quality.

It was produced by Spielberg but only aired over the several weeks it first aired. I'm hoping they dust this one off becuase it had a whole War of the Worlds/XFiles feel about it.


----------



## mainedish (Mar 25, 2003)

Richard King said:


> Ah, the kids of today. Obviously not being educated in the classics. :lol:
> http://images.google.com/imgres?img...es?q=howdy+doody&hl=en&lr=&oi=imagesr&start=2


I worked for a man named Burt Dubrow when he did a week of Sally Jessy Raphael shows at Universal Studios. (Only for a week but it was fun)He was a huge Howdy Doody Show fan . He helped get the show back on the air in the 1970S. BIG MISTAKE. They have dvds of the 1970's and the 1950's shows . The 1970's shows were terriable. Buffalo Bob lived part time in Maine and owned a radio station here.


----------



## mainedish (Mar 25, 2003)

They are working on getting the old filmation Star Trek show to dvd. The animation was not good but many of the writers from the original show came back and wrote some great shows.


----------



## ntexasdude (Jan 23, 2005)

I have Petticoat Junction on DVD but would be interested in getting Green Acres and The Beverly Hillbillies as well. Laugh In wouldn't be a bad choice either.


----------



## mainedish (Mar 25, 2003)

check out www.tvshowsondvd.com


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

I wish they'd come out with more of the Sid & Marty Krofft classics. They have "Land of the Lost" and "H.R. Pufnstuf", but I did a search and I think I can only find one episode of the "Bugaloos".  

Now THOSE are classics....  

Also, "Simon in the Land of Chalk Drawings", which I believe I have only seen on VHS in PAL format.

(I suppose I should just be happy to have the "School House Rock" series. :shrug: )


----------



## dalucca (Feb 5, 2005)

Yes, more Sid & Marty Krofft classics....Electra Woman & Dyna Girl.  Deidre Hall at her best!!


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I bought "The Honeymooners" a while back and still get a kick out of the series. Golf Lessons: "Address the ball".... "Hello ball" :lol: "To the moon!!!"


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

dalucca said:


> Yes, more Sid & Marty Krofft classics....Electra Woman & Dyna Girl.  Deidre Hall at her best!!


I don't know if they still have it, but one of the classic TV channels had this on their programming slate last year (I can't remember if it was Nick at Night). Deidre Hall in Spandex. Zoinks, that brought on those preteen urges when I was a kid......

Don't forget some of the other gems, ...... Dr. Shrinker, Wonderbug, The Lost Saucer, Far Out Space Nuts, Bigfoot and Wildboy. OK, that last one sucked, but still......


----------



## mainedish (Mar 25, 2003)

BobMurdoch said:


> I don't know if they still have it, but one of the classic TV channels had this on their programming slate last year (I can't remember if it was Nick at Night). Deidre Hall in Spandex. Zoinks, that brought on those preteen urges when I was a kid......
> 
> Don't forget some of the other gems, ...... Dr. Shrinker, Wonderbug, The Lost Saucer, Far Out Space Nuts, Bigfoot and Wildboy. OK, that last one sucked, but still......


You can find some of them at www.rhino.com. Give credit to Rhino for putting out dvds and cds that are hard to find . Sid and Marty Kroft had a theme park open for about 6 months and I believe it was in Atlanta. It bombed. Was Bob Denver in Far out Space Nuts?He had dinner in Rockport Maine at the Sail Loft but he had white hair and did not look like Bob Denver.


----------



## dalucca (Feb 5, 2005)

BobMurdoch said:


> I don't know if they still have it, but one of the classic TV channels had this on their programming slate last year (I can't remember if it was Nick at Night). Deidre Hall in Spandex. Zoinks, that brought on those preteen urges when I was a kid......


That would be Electra Woman.....I think they were showing it on TVLand. Bring it back!!


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

Nick said:


> I'm waiting for the re-release of _Buffalo Bob and the Howdy Doody Show_.


i pulled this up @ tower.com http://www.towerrecords.com/product.aspx?pfid=2326368


----------

